# New Wheel from STaSIS Evolves a Popular Look



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

An image surfaced today of a new wheel from Audi tuning company STaSIS. Essentially it's a re-take/re-make on the classic VMR, which is a classic HRE Monoblock, which is itself a very close interpretation of the BBS racing wheel used on the Porsche RS Spyder LMP2 racecar. Completely unique and original the basic look may not be but that's not a bother as the net effect is one of the best looking wheel designs on the market. We like too STaSIS' subtle changes like the holowed out center that allows lug covers to pop out more.

There's no confirmation yet from STaSIS about this new wheel design but we expect to see more about the new wheel at SEMA next week.

More Information: http://www.stasisengineering.com


----------

